# 87 Coupe quattro with 17" Momo



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

By popular demand, I give you a couple of pictures of my Cq with the 17" Momo GT2 wheels on. 
I have a bit of rubbing issue in the rear, so lowering is out of the question. I should get some stock height, but really stiff springs for it now. Does anyone know of any such springs?


----------



## blkaudicq (Oct 22, 2001)

*Re: 87 Coupe quattro with 17" Momo (PerL)*

WOW!! Very nice. I need your car...


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

*Re: 87 Coupe quattro with 17" Momo (PerL)*

thanks for the new wallpaper Per http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: 87 Coupe quattro with 17" Momo (MFZERO)*

quote:[HR][/HR]thanks for the new wallpaper Per http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







[HR][/HR]​I have 2048x1536 if you want it.


----------



## audinut!$ (Nov 18, 2002)

*Re: 87 Coupe quattro with 17" Momo (PerL)*

Really like the reverse badge on the front http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif . What's that on your rear bumper?


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: 87 Coupe quattro with 17" Momo (audinut!$)*

I have a removable trailer hitch. That is the light socket for the trailer.


----------



## NW4KQ driver (Nov 30, 2001)

*Re: 87 Coupe quattro with 17" Momo (PerL)*

*NICE!!!* Are the wheels in the back rubbing on the inside of the tire, or on the outside? you may need to roll those fenders a little or if they are rubbing on the inside, a small spacer may be in order. Oh yah, I really like your car








~Kenny


----------



## Orjan (May 28, 1999)

*Re: 87 Coupe quattro with 17" Momo (NW4KQ driver)*

Looking good! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Strøken bil - ta godt vare på'n










[Modified by Orjan, 2:39 PM 4-14-2003]


----------



## STL Silver Bullit (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: 87 Coupe quattro with 17" Momo (Orjan)*

Looks good. I don't really care for covering up the rings, but I can't think of any other place to put that quattro badge.


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: 87 Coupe quattro with 17" Momo (STL Silver Bullit)*

God, I love black Typ85s... Your car and mine could be twins, exept you have quattro and MUCH nicer rims. 17"? What size tires did you do with? How's the ride? I'm going to get a set of new rims late this spring, Borbet Es I hope. Not sure what size, roads here suck, so 17" is out of the question. The question is really whether to get 15 or 16s...


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: 87 Coupe quattro with 17" Momo (NW4KQ driver)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Are the wheels in the back rubbing on the inside of the tire, or on the outside? you may need to roll those fenders a little [HR][/HR]​They are rubbing on the outside, but I did roll the fender (or rather, carefully hammer it out) and the rub isnt that noticeable now. I hear it on tight corners, or speedbumps, especially with passengers in the car. The real problem is the offset. The wheels are 7.5x17 with 35 mm offset, if I had a 37 or 38 offset it would work out better.


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: 87 Coupe quattro with 17" Momo (duandcc)*

quote:[HR][/HR]What size tires did you do with?[HR][/HR]​I put on Federal SS-595 sized 205/40R17. It was a price/performance issue with most weight on the price.quote:[HR][/HR] How's the ride?[HR][/HR]​It got a bit firmer, of course. The stock springs are pretty soft, so I didnt notice much difference.quote:[HR][/HR] I'm going to get a set of new rims late this spring, Borbet Es I hope. Not sure what size, roads here suck, so 17" is out of the question. The question is really whether to get 15 or 16s...[HR][/HR]​Because of my rubbing issue, I already consider going to 16". If so, I would get OZ Superturismo in 7.5x16 ET37 with 205/45R16 or 205/40R16.


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: 87 Coupe quattro with 17" Momo (STL Silver Bullit)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Looks good. I don't really care for covering up the rings, but I can't think of any other place to put that quattro badge.[HR][/HR]​The rings are there, just not that easy to spot. They're flattened and painted black, it is a part of the quattro badge kit that was sold here back in the 80s.


----------



## GZero (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: 87 Coupe quattro with 17" Momo (PerL)*

Sweeeeeet! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: 87 Coupe quattro with 17" Momo (PerL)*

Bump with more pics! The first one is my buddy Lars washing my car, prior to the photo session. I didnt even have to ask him, he just went ahead and washed... That's what it's like to own a nice car!


----------



## metalface (Aug 23, 2001)

*Re: 87 Coupe quattro with 17" Momo (PerL)*

When I first saw those wheels in a shop a while ago, i thought they were nice, but couldn't picture them on anything. But seeing them on your car!







They look awesome! Hot car! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


[Modified by metalface, 3:28 PM 4-15-2003]


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: 87 Coupe quattro with 17" Momo (metalface)*

Would you cut that out! You're gonna make me spend a ton on money getting new rims for my car...


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: 87 Coupe quattro with 17" Momo (duandcc)*

Hmmm, cut that out....


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

*Re: 87 Coupe quattro with 17" Momo (PerL)*

LOL http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
The pics just keep lookin better


----------



## Audi_VW_Porsche (Jan 18, 2001)

*Re: 87 Coupe quattro with 17" Momo (PerL)*

hmm... a quattro with four lug bolts? (4x108?) 
Is that just a european thing, or did they ever sell four bolt quattro's here in the states?


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: 87 Coupe quattro with 17" Momo (Audi_VW_Porsche)*

The type 81 quattro (80/90 in Europe, 4000 in USA) and the type 85 (Coupe) was all 4-bolt _except_ for the Ur-quattro which had a turbo engine and fat fenders. That one is 5-bolt.
My car is not an Ur-quattro, it has the regular slim fenders and a non-turbo engine. It is basically the CGT with quattro, and it wasnt sold in USA in this configuration.


----------



## 4Wdrift (Dec 16, 2001)

*Re: 87 Coupe quattro with 17" Momo (PerL)*

Hey PerL- try a search for Scheffield Power Coils. The spelling may be wrong. I bought some of these through TAP in Florida, but they ordered them from the UK. These are supposed to be the same company that supplied springs to the Audi Rally teams back in the 80's. I ordered mine in 1inch lift, but they were also available in standard height. I loved these springs, shouldn't have ever sold them.
T.


----------



## J.Ro (Feb 17, 2003)

*Re: 87 Coupe quattro with 17" Momo (PerL)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: 87 Coupe quattro with 17" Momo (4Wdrift)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Hey PerL- try a search for Scheffield Power Coils. The spelling may be wrong. I bought some of these through TAP in Florida, but they ordered them from the UK. These are supposed to be the same company that supplied springs to the Audi Rally teams back in the 80's. I ordered mine in 1inch lift, but they were also available in standard height. I loved these springs, shouldn't have ever sold them.
T.[HR][/HR]​I did try to search for them, but couldnt find them. It does sound promisisng, as that is just what I want. Either that, or some H&Rs together with 16" OZ Superturismo with a deeper offset (37 mm instead of the 35 mm on the Momos)


----------



## snowj7 (Mar 29, 2002)

*Re: 87 Coupe quattro with 17" Momo (PerL)*

That car is looking oh so sweet. One question though..... the rear lenses... what are they tinted with? However you did it they look awesome.


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

*Re: 87 Coupe quattro with 17" Momo (snowj7)*

iirc, the tales come like that stock acroos the pond http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: 87 Coupe quattro with 17" Momo (snowj7)*

MF is correct, the lenses are factory. The plastic is a transparent black, with small red and amber globes over the bulbs. The plastic backing is also black, to give a darker effect.


----------



## - GT style - (May 23, 2003)

*Re: 87 Coupe quattro with 17" Momo (PerL)*

Very nice coupe, loved the fact that it's quat.
U did a very nice job.


----------



## akrogirl (May 20, 2003)

Wow, your coupe looks really nice. I have a black '85 coupe that I was given a few years ago. However, it will be somewhat of a restoration project since it had been stripped down for rallying - lots of bits and pieces sitting in the front passenger seat right now!


----------



## snowj7 (Mar 29, 2002)

*Re: 87 Coupe quattro with 17" Momo (- GT style -)*

Where do you think if at all possible I could find the whole set of tinted tail lenses?


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: 87 Coupe quattro with 17" Momo (snowj7)*

You should use ebay.de for what it's worth. There are often black tails for sale there. Here's a few examples for you, these are currently up for bids.
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAP...44318
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAP...44317
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAP...44317


----------



## the tankman cometh (Nov 30, 2002)

*Re: 87 Coupe quattro with 17" Momo (PerL)*

using ebay.de eh. but whjat about the ple that cant read forein langueges lol like me. i want black tails. as thinking about laqer


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

*Re: 87 Coupe quattro with 17" Momo (the tankman cometh)*

http://babelfish.altavista.com/ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
German to English


----------



## snowj7 (Mar 29, 2002)

*Re: 87 Coupe quattro with 17" Momo (PerL)*

Thanks alot guys http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Shikaroka (Dec 12, 2002)

*Re: 87 Coupe quattro with 17" Momo (MFZERO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MFZERO* »_ http://babelfish.altavista.com/ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
German to English

Holy Geez! Thanks for that link! That is awesome!
Heiliges Geez! Dank für diese Verbindung! Das ist ehrfürchtig! 
Very nice car, by the way! 


_Modified by Shikaroka at 10:23 AM 5-28-2003_


----------



## jonny_breakz (Jul 26, 2002)

*Re: 87 Coupe quattro with 17" Momo (MFZERO)*

DAMMIT THAT'S SWEET!!
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MartijnGizmo (Apr 21, 2002)

*Re: 87 Coupe quattro with 17" Momo (the tankman cometh)*

Wow, I must've missed this before, your CQ is gorgeous PerL!!!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 








And think about it this way: a turbo will only silence the heavenly 5-cilinder-sound.....










_Quote, originally posted by *the tankman cometh* »_using ebay.de eh. but whjat about the ple that cant read forein langueges lol like me. i want black tails. as thinking about laqer









Just change the "*.de*" in the url to "*.com*", and it will even get the exchange-rates right..... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
Try this:
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISA...44318
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISA...44317
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISA...44317


----------



## CarLuvrSD (Jan 15, 2002)

*Re: 87 Coupe quattro with 17" Momo (MartijnGizmo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MartijnGizmo* »_Wow, I must've missed this before, your CQ is gorgeous PerL!!!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








And think about it this way: a turbo will only silence the heavenly 5-cilinder-sound.....









Just change the "*.de*" in the url to "*.com*", and it will even get the exchange-rates right..... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
Try this:
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISA...44318
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISA...44317
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISA...44317

I DIDN"T KNOW THAT! How'd you learn that trick?








[Edit] After looking at those e bay links I'm wondering why the huge spread in selling prices? The one in the center link sold for almost 8 times more










_Modified by CarLuvrSD at 2:24 PM 6-4-2003_


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: 87 Coupe quattro with 17" Momo (MartijnGizmo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MartijnGizmo* »_Wow, I must've missed this before, your CQ is gorgeous PerL!!!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









Hey, thanks!







It's really not that nice up close, as it has a few rust spots and a rotten exhaust system.

_Quote »_And think about it this way: a turbo will only silence the heavenly 5-cilinder-sound.....









Yeah, but _with_ a turbo, you can hear _my_ heavenly scream instead


----------



## MartijnGizmo (Apr 21, 2002)

*Re: 87 Coupe quattro with 17" Momo (PerL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CarLuvrSD* »_
I DIDN"T KNOW THAT! How'd you learn that trick?









Just tried it once, when I was curious. A tip: just try things, it'll learn you the most wonderfull stuff..... wait, addition: just try INNOCENT things.....









_Quote, originally posted by *PerL* »_
Hey, thanks!







It's really not that nice up close, as it has a few rust spots and a rotten exhaust system.

It take that as a double dare, one day I'll check it out IRL.

















_Quote, originally posted by *PerL* »_
Yeah, but _with_ a turbo, you can hear _my_ heavenly scream instead























Oh, you may actually be right on that. Check out this MTM 24h racecar: http://foto.nurburgring.de/web...i.wmv

But the I5 sure sounds gorgeous. An old friend of mine bought a newer Coupe, fwd only, with the 2.3E engine (136hp), and I got a ride in it once, shortly before I moved back to the Netherlands. The kat was broken, but at times it would rev over 4k rpm. Sometimes, at night, when I'm really tired but can't sleep, I still hear that I5 scream in my head.....


----------



## MartijnGizmo (Apr 21, 2002)

*Re: 87 Coupe quattro with 17" Momo (CarLuvrSD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CarLuvrSD* »_
[Edit] After looking at those e bay links I'm wondering why the huge spread in selling prices? The one in the center link sold for almost 8 times more









_Modified by CarLuvrSD at 2:24 PM 6-4-2003_

Oh, and the description on the cheaper one says this: "Fahrerseite hat ein Loch im Rückfahrscheinwerfer. Ist mit dunklem Klebeband zugeklebt".
A free translation: "Drivers side has a hole in the reverse-light. Is closed with dark ductape."
I think that explains a lot on the price.


----------



## LC5P_GLX (Jul 4, 2001)

*Re: 87 Coupe quattro with 17" Momo (MartijnGizmo)*

Resurrected....
PerL, just saw your pics..... that is a BEAUTIFUL CAR!!!! I had a '87 red one, with the digital dash gauges, but it wasn't quattro.... I miss that car sooooooo much!


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: 87 Coupe quattro with 17" Momo (SoulJer74)*

Thanks, Jer. I'd like to have the Digidash myself, mine has analog guages...


----------



## JaSamJa (Sep 21, 2002)

*Re: 87 Coupe quattro with 17" Momo (PerL)*

wow you need to drop that car soooooooooooooo bad, what are you waiting for
very clean looking


----------



## Hany (Jul 1, 2003)

*Re: 87 Coupe quattro with 17" Momo (PerL)*

this car is freackin awsome!!!


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: 87 Coupe quattro with 17" Momo (Hany)*

Thank you very much. I have, since the pictures were taken, replaced the 17" Momos with 16" OZ Superturismos, the 17" were just a tad too big and rubbed almost constantly. The 17s will be put to use on my 1970 VW Squareback.


----------



## vedubya (Oct 29, 2001)

*Re: 87 Coupe quattro with 17" Momo (PerL)*

awesome looking car http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## RedOctober (May 27, 2003)

*Re: 87 Coupe quattro with 17" Momo (vedubya)*

Stunning!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DubinBuffalo (Oct 17, 2001)

*Re: 87 Coupe quattro with 17" Momo (PerL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PerL* »_Bump with more pics! The first one is my buddy Lars washing my car, prior to the photo session. I didnt even have to ask him, he just went ahead and washed... That's what it's like to own a nice car!








 no, thats what it's like having your own personal biatch


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

*Re: 87 Coupe quattro with 17" Momo (DubinBuffalo)*

cool
I like the quattro badge
and Ive never seen a smooth fender Quattro


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: 87 Coupe quattro with 17" Momo (Chapel)*

It's just a CGT with quattro. The badge was a dealer option back in the 80s


----------



## billzcat1 (Sep 10, 2001)

*Re: 87 Coupe quattro with 17" Momo (PerL)*

Is there an echo in here?


----------



## THE KILLER RABBIT (Jun 2, 2003)

*Re: 87 Coupe quattro with 17" Momo (PerL)*

damn thats nice


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: 87 Coupe quattro with 17" Momo (my 2.0 rocket)*

What, this been bumped again?















Thanks for the comments, the car looks somewhat different now. Different wheels, more rust


----------



## billzcat1 (Sep 10, 2001)

*Re: 87 Coupe quattro with 17" Momo (PerL)*

Per, maybe you should lock your own thread!


----------

